# So THIS happened the other day...could use a couple recipe ideas



## K9BIGDOG (Dec 6, 2020)

So I retired a year ago after almost 34 years as an LEO and about a month ago I realized a lifelong dream and bought myself a new hunting partner.  Ginger is a 2 year-old English Setter.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I took some time to bond with her and now that deer season is winding down I decided it was time to get her out on some birds! What a great job she did! She pointed 8 pheasants (my buddy and I were able to shoot 7 of them) and retrieved every one of the shot birds to hand! I am so proud and happy. And it was my birthday to boot, so what a day! 
Any good pheasant recipes?


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 6, 2020)

Beautiful pupper! Nice day hunting too. And late happy birthday.
Jim


----------



## old sarge (Dec 6, 2020)

Such a great post. Tour pup did well!  Here is a recipe for smoked pheasant. I've not tried it but seems good:








						Smoked Pheasant
					

How to smoke pheasants, partridges, grouse or chukars at home. Recipe from Hunter Angler Gardener Cook.




					honest-food.net


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 6, 2020)

Retirement Congrats!
Belated BDay Wishes!
Nice dog,  sounds well bred/trained... Bet she cost a small fortune!...  Worth it obviously!
Nice hunt!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 6, 2020)

Happy birthday and congrats on the pup and and a great hunt!

Ryan


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 6, 2020)

Way cool man, that is a good looking dog & Happy Birthday!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 6, 2020)

Great day for the Birthday Boy & his Partner!!
Haven't had Pheasant in years---Not many around here any more!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## smokin peachey (Dec 6, 2020)

Check out this thread. https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/need-help.280709/


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 6, 2020)

Wishing you a belated Happy B'day.  Nice looking hunting partner, looks like she's all business, lol.  Congrats on the early retirement.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 6, 2020)

What a great birthday and hunting partner! Back in the day my female springers and I enjoyed so many successful pheasant hunts, then modern farming techniques and pesticides pretty much wiped out all the wild birds in CA. RAY


----------



## WaterRat (Dec 6, 2020)

Cute pup and a nice spread of birds! I've done bacon wrapped pheasant very similar to this : http://foodbreeze.blogspot.com/2016/10/smoked-pheasant.html  with good results. It's also good after cooling served as an appetizer.


----------



## robrpb (Dec 6, 2020)

Congrats on your birthday, nice day of hunting and your new hunting partner.


----------



## mneeley490 (Dec 6, 2020)

Beautiful pup! Looks like she's making sure none of those birds are faking!


----------



## Millberry (Dec 6, 2020)

My God! How can you ever forget a day like that. We don't get that many perfect days in our lives.  Love those pictures...a lot. Thank you!   Chariie


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 6, 2020)

K9BIGDOG
 thanks for the like, very appreciated.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 6, 2020)

That last picture looks like it come from a magazine... perfect ... 

Enjoy all three..  B'day, Dog, and retirement ..


----------

